# Beginner carpet plants?



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

So I bought a 5 gallon hex tank and it has a 10 watt marineland bulb. I talked with the guys at the LFS and they suggested dwarf baby tears. I have those in front while in the back I got 2 Cryptocoryne Lutea plants for the back. I have no co2 and have CaribSea FloraMax Planted Aquarium Substrate. I was going to get the API leaf zone today btw. Any suggestions as to what more I need to do?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

2 watts ain't going to cut it. More light, co2, ferts...


----------



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

I didnt feel like getting into co2. As for the light, I figured 2 watts was moderate light, and that would be enough. As for the ferts, would Leaf zone by API be enough? Sorry for the ignorance.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey, my co2 has cost me like 5 bucks. It dyi, and does the job.


----------



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

I was going to go get a 20 watt CFL tomorrow from lowes. Will any 20 watt CFL from there work? Or is there some special UV light that is made for aquarium use? As far as ferts, what would be be recommended?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I think that will work, but I'd like to hear another opinion. As for ferts, seachem's ferts are the best in my opinion.


----------



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

Update: I went to lowes, and none of the bulbs will fit. I need a long skinny bulb, and all they had was bulbs for lamps. I bought a 20 watt CFL that looked like it might fit, but it didnt, so I took it back. I am stuck with a 10 watt for now. As for the co2, I decided to make me a DIY co2 system. I looked into and it looked simple. I am mid process and letting some silicon dry at the moment. I am using a 2L bottle. What recipe are you using for the mixture? I have seen so may different ones that im not really sure which is the most optimum.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

My normal recipe is 1/2 teaspoon to 1 teaspoon (kinda in the middle) of yeast, and 1 cup of sugar. I am going to double the recipe tonight because I'm not getting the amount I want. BUt it produces about one bubble per 2-3 seconds. and thats about right for a five gallon.

find what works for you best!


----------



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

So I looked far and wide on the internet for the best mixture. I found that 2 cups of sugar and 1/4 teaspoon in a 2L is the most widely used. I will let you know how it goes.


----------

